# Tiguan Oil: 0w-20 (VW 508.00) in canada



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

for the canadians here, has anyone found a good place to the get 0w-20 oil that is certified VW 508.00?
So far seems like dealership only?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

*AMSoil EZT* meets the spec and you can buy direct from AMSoil.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

amsoil but it's about the same price. Liqumolly has a version as well.

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## GPPTSI (Dec 7, 2021)

Motul


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

right, theres different brands - im aware of that. but *where* do you actually buy it in canada? ordering from US sites, the shipping kind of kills the deal.
for example, i recently found this (its new - need to verify in store):



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mobil-1-esp-x2-0w-20-advanced-full-synthetic-motor-oil-946-ml-0289486p.html


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

coolmike41 said:


> right, theres different brands - im aware of that. but *where* do you actually buy it in canada? ordering from US sites, the shipping kind of kills the deal.
> for example, i recently found this (its new - need to verify in store):
> 
> 
> ...


That may be 0W20 but it does NOT meet the VW508 spec.

The best place I’ve found is the dealer, and between the 3-4 of them within 30 minute drive from me, one of them always seems to have sales on to make their price a little more palatable.

I’m in the GTA and found another place in Markham that sells Motul and another brand that meets the 508 spec, but the price is more expensive than the dealer so I don’t bother with them.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> That may be 0W20 but it does NOT meet the VW508 spec.
> 
> The best place I’ve found is the dealer, and between the 3-4 of them within 30 minute drive from me, one of them always seems to have sales on to make their price a little more palatable.
> 
> ...


hmm thanks - i guess dealer only for now. 
For the canadian tire one - I still need to verify the back of the bottle for vw 508 in store. Its a brand new product.
Per Mobil, the *ESP X2 0W-20* should meet VW 508.00:








Mobil 1™ ESP X2 0W-20 | Mobil™


Discover how Mobil 1™ ESP X2 0W-20 advanced synthetic motor oil can prolong the efficiency of emission systems in diesel and gasoline powered automobiles.




www.mobil.com


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

That oil from Canadian Tire is the same or more expensive than dealer pricing.

The only advantage I can see is if they start selling it in 5L jugs, making it cheaper.


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

jonese said:


> That oil from Canadian Tire is the same or more expensive than dealer pricing.


yep, looks like it  pretty sure the dealer oil is rebranded version of the Mobil 1 ESP X2.
For now, plan to keep and eye out for sales


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

coolmike41 said:


> yep, looks like it  pretty sure the dealer oil is rebranded version of the Mobil 1 ESP X2.
> For now, plan to keep and eye out for sales


Volkswagen uses Mobile oil. Nothing rebranded. They worked together on the latest oil. 
Castol was dropped a few years ago. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Up here in Edmonton Alberta Canada I go to I&M imports as they hold the Western Canada distributor licence for Liqumolly

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## DadWagn (May 3, 2021)

Amazon has Valvoline Euro 0W-20 in cases of 6, 1-qt bottles. It carries VW508.00/509.00 and Porsche C20 approvals.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DadWagn said:


> Amazon has Valvoline Euro 0W-20 in cases of 6, 1-qt bottles. It carries VW508.00/509.00 and Porsche C20 approvals.


Do you have a link? I couldn’t find it on their Canadian site? Or is it on the US site? In which case does it ship to Canada?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadWagn (May 3, 2021)

Sorry, I was on the bald eagle internet (USA site). Just searched the .ca site and also could not find it. Its hard to find here, so maybe distribution is still getting going. 

What about online retail for Ravenol or Liquimoly? Do ECS or FCPEuro ship to Canada? Blauparts?


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

DadWagn said:


> Sorry, I was on the bald eagle internet (USA site). Just searched the .ca site and also could not find it. Its hard to find here, so maybe distribution is still getting going.
> 
> What about online retail for Ravenol or Liquimoly? Do ECS or FCPEuro ship to Canada? Blauparts?


ECS & FCP does ship to canada but factoring in exchange rate and shipping the deal becomes more expensive than the dealer! Comes out to 112 USD for the oil service kit (oil+filters) which is more expensive than just getting the oil done at the dealer.

Hope this 0W20 vw 508 situation improves... for my previous VW car i was able to get castrol 5w40 (vw502)very easily here and for so cheap (~25$ CAD for 5L).


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

It will improve. When the MQB Tiguan's first came out the oil was only through the Dealership. Now it's available by many brands. 
Emissions regulations is pushing this, even my neighbors Dodge Ram 3500 HD 6.4l gas takes special synthetic oil.
Napa carries the Liqumolly, they may have the correct spec oil. Probably pricey 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> That may be 0W20 but it does NOT meet the VW508 spec.
> 
> The best place I’ve found is the dealer, and between the 3-4 of them within 30 minute drive from me, one of them always seems to have sales on to make their price a little more palatable.
> 
> ...



It says VW508 on the back of the bottle.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

GregRob said:


> It says VW508 on the back of the bottle.


Ok, I stand corrected… no problem.
Still quite a bit more expensive than at the dealer, and stock seems quite scarce at the moment.

Hopefully in time, stock will increase and drive down pricing to be more reasonable, but for now it just makes most sense to get it from the dealer.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04trevor (Feb 22, 2007)

ECS Tuning out of Ohio
UroTuning, Tampa, Florida.
They both do complete oil change kits..
Unable to find it anywhere locally, even here in Florida.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

coolmike41 said:


> for the canadians here, has anyone found a good place to the get 0w-20 oil that is certified VW 508.00?
> So far seems like dealership only?


NEVER run 0w20 oil.
That is to get the best mileage, but is not at all best for the engine, especially the valve train.
The thinnest oil I would ever run if 5w30, and 10w40 is better after the first year or so.
If you are worried about over pressure, don't.
The oil pump is positive displacement, and pressure controlled entirely by the relief valve.
So the weight of the oil can not possibly effect oil pressure.
All cars running 0w20 are having premature valve train failure, like timing chains, camshafts, etc.

Nor is VW 508 a great oil. Castrol synthetic is considerably better oil and the engine will last longer. In general, you NEVER want to do to the dealer. They do not want cars to last. They want to sell new cars only. They only do the maintenance at all because they are forced to.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

kirk_augustin said:


> NEVER run 0w20 oil.
> That is to get the best mileage, but is not at all best for the engine, especially the valve train.
> The thinnest oil I would ever run if 5w30, and 10w40 is better after the first year or so.
> If you are worried about over pressure, don't.
> ...


Being from another platform (and new here) I tend to agree...

Do you have data to back your claim?

Bob.

EDIT: I drove Twin Turbo 3000GT's and ran 20W50 (summer, a bit less in the winter)...


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

kirk_augustin said:


> NEVER run 0w20 oil.
> That is to get the best mileage, but is not at all best for the engine, especially the valve train.
> The thinnest oil I would ever run if 5w30, and 10w40 is better after the first year or so.
> If you are worried about over pressure, don't.
> ...


The problem with your advice is that VW will/can use the non-spec oil use to deny warranty work on the engine, particularly when both the manual and stickers under the hood give clear warning to use only the VW508 oil (which is 0w20).

Your other reasoning is spot-on, and I agree entirely. But risking a warranty denial is not worth it to me. Now… the day my warranty expires, you better believe I’ll be changing to a better oil for durability and wear resistance, protection, etc…

Forcing this 0w20 on owners by VW (by threatening warranty implications) is ridiculous. What they should say is “to maintain fuel efficiency ratings it is recommended to use the VW508 however XYZ oil is also acceptable but may reduce efficiency”. Or something to that effect. Just my opinion.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

04trevor said:


> ECS Tuning out of Ohio
> UroTuning, Tampa, Florida.
> They both do complete oil change kits..
> Unable to find it anywhere locally, even here in Florida.


Not sure either of them are able to ship oil to Canada (the OP’s question), but even if they do there’s no way importing fees, taxes, currency, etc… will make that a reasonable option.

Cheers…
DoC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Being from another platform (and new here) I tend to agree...
> 
> Do you have data to back your claim?
> 
> ...


According to his profile, he’s a master mechanic and Porsche shop foreman. I’m sure his advice is sound and likely has plenty of experience to support that, notwithstanding the potential warranty issues though. 

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitegloverestrooms (Oct 22, 2021)

coolmike41 said:


> for the canadians here, has anyone found a good place to the get 0w-20 oil that is certified VW 508.00?
> So far seems like dealership only?


Mobil 1 EUROPEAN FORMULA meet the spec I think


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

kirk_augustin said:


> NEVER run 0w20 oil.
> That is to get the best mileage, but is not at all best for the engine, especially the valve train.
> The thinnest oil I would ever run if 5w30, and 10w40 is better after the first year or so.
> If you are worried about over pressure, don't.
> ...


What? VW 508 is a spec, not a type of oil. Motul, Liqui Moly, castrol, can all have VW508 spec, it's a lot about emission, and wear tests. 0-20 isn't something they just slapped a sticker on and so, do it. My 2019 Golf r has a engine sticker says 0-30, the book with eh car says 5-30 AND or 5-w40 either 502 for the 30 or 504 for the 0-40...0-20 is on the 2018 tiguan,I think is 508 spec they don't just make this stuff up, in the manual it even says if you have to top off, don't use more than 1/2 litre of non meeting spec synthetic...it's not just weight anymore. What research have you have that shows dealers only want to sell you new cars, and have your's wear out, and that 0-20 ALL have premature wear?


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

kirk_augustin said:


> NEVER run 0w20 oil.
> That is to get the best mileage, but is not at all best for the engine, especially the valve train.
> The thinnest oil I would ever run if 5w30, and 10w40 is better after the first year or so.
> If you are worried about over pressure, don't.
> ...


New car, dont want to void warranty.
Generally i follow mfr spec for any fluids but i change it much earlier than the scheduled timeframe. Yet to ever have any problems over 15 years of owning different cars.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> The problem with your advice is that VW will/can use the non-spec oil use to deny warranty work on the engine, particularly when both the manual and stickers under the hood give clear warning to use only the VW508 oil (which is 0w20).
> 
> Your other reasoning is spot-on, and I agree entirely. But risking a warranty denial is not worth it to me. Now… the day my warranty expires, you better believe I’ll be changing to a better oil for durability and wear resistance, protection, etc…
> 
> ...


The problem is, by the time your warranty is up, you're really going to need it. I'd rather save the engine instead of Volkswagen's CAFE average, which is the only reason they're running a 0W-20 in the first place.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

kirk_augustin said:


> NEVER run 0w20 oil.
> That is to get the best mileage, but is not at all best for the engine, especially the valve train.
> The thinnest oil I would ever run if 5w30, and 10w40 is better after the first year or so.
> If you are worried about over pressure, don't.
> ...


but is there is any data or personal experience to back it up? I would be happy to see more elaboration on it? 
Same boat here, would be happy to switch to cheaper/better oil than original, but still need proofs.
Engineer is here, no proof no trust)


----------

